# £5.00 in 1934



## Bedlam (29 Oct 2010)

Hi 

What would £5.00 from 1934 be worth today?

Bedlam


----------



## Gulliver (29 Oct 2010)

Do you mean a £5 note dated 1934, or are you asking what euro amount today has equivalent purchasing power?


----------



## daveccork (29 Oct 2010)

or what interest you could expect the £5 to have earned to date?


----------



## The_Banker (1 Nov 2010)

Did you find an old bank book...?


----------



## askU (1 Nov 2010)

The price of the pint was less than 4 cent in 1947.
http://www.finfacts.ie/Private/bestprice/guinnessindex.htm


----------



## Marietta (1 Nov 2010)

askU said:


> The price of the pint was less than 4 cent in 1947.
> http://www.finfacts.ie/Private/bestprice/guinnessindex.htm


 

What has that go to do with the OP's question


----------



## suzie (1 Nov 2010)

I think askU was implying one could buy over 100+ pints, so in todays value it would be 400+ euros

S.


----------



## askU (1 Nov 2010)

suzie said:


> I think askU was implying one could buy over 100+ pints, so in todays value it would be 400+ euros
> 
> S.


 
Well yes in 1947 about 100 pints. so in 1934 probably alot more because '47 was in recession due to WW2. I would give a guess of €500 in todays money...


----------



## callybags (1 Nov 2010)

I thought I read somewhere recently that a TD's salary around that time was £1,000 and that this was equilavent to €70,000 today.

That would make £5 worth €350.


----------



## ajapale (1 Nov 2010)

callybags said:


> That would make £5 worth €350.


 Spot on (in pounds) Callybags!

[broken link removed]


1914=100 

9,267.50 
*2009 *
152.00 
*1934*

60.97 
*£1*
304.85
*£5*



According to the CSO 1914=100 series the answer is £304.85 in 2009.

Multiply by 1.27 to get euros.

aj


----------



## Marietta (1 Nov 2010)

callybags said:


> I thought I read somewhere recently that a TD's salary around that time was £1,000 and that this was equilavent to €70,000 today.
> 
> That would make £5 worth €350.


 

Clever girl (or boy!)


----------

